# Who do you sell the majority of your shirts to?



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

Been doing signs, decals, etc for a little while now but just getting started with the t-shirt thing and was just wanted to get a taste from everyone as to who do you sell the majority of your shirts to? Who do you mainly target when sending out samples or selling door-to-door? Sports teams? Businesses? What type of business? Would love to hear everyones input!


----------



## creation_system (Sep 16, 2010)

We sell online have have an almost even M/F split.

Our ages break down like this:

<18 - 30%
18-25 - 40%
26 + 30%

We sell one-offs


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

i think this really depends on your market and target audience. my customers are mostly women, but i do have some men that purchase my tees


----------



## lookitsash (Sep 24, 2010)

creation_system, those are some interesting stats. what would you think are the top reasons people are buying your shirts? (like, for birthday parties, company events, casual wear, etc... )


----------



## creation_system (Sep 16, 2010)

lookitsash said:


> creation_system, those are some interesting stats. what would you think are the top reasons people are buying your shirts? (like, for birthday parties, company events, casual wear, etc... )


Most popular shirt by age are (no hard stats just my observations):-

Attending gig and reality TV events and some fashion shirts for the younger people. Stag/Hen/Bachelor party and group holidays for the early 20s. The rest is company events, advertising etc.


----------



## yilisace (Sep 28, 2010)

how about tops...


----------



## tallcotton (May 4, 2008)

Family Reunion shirts are the biggest thing in my area. although we do sell to alot to small business owner looking to give shirts away or just want there employees to look more professonal.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

We do a lot of one-offs or low quantity 1-20 shirt orders, those are the biggest number of clients, but we also have done 50-150 pc shirt orders for businesses which is a lower number of clients but a higher volume of shirts sold. to add to that this year done a few runs of 100 pc event shirts that have sold well at our local race track.

Hope this helps.


----------

